# How do you measure liquids less than 1oz?



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Reading some online pesticide labels, I see some some call for less than 1oz per gallon...how do you measure that when it is less than 1 liquid oz?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I typically use either one of these:








Or a syringe like this:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I use a syringe (30mL = 1oz). Less chance for a spill.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

g-man said:


> I use a syringe (30mL = 1oz). Less chance for a spill.


Not sure why I didn't think of that! Being an RN/EMT, I have plenty of access to syringes.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

bassadict69 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > I use a syringe (30mL = 1oz). Less chance for a spill.
> ...


Make sure you dont reuse any needles


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

Go by a pharmacy like Walgreens and ask for an oral dose syringe. They'll give you one for free


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> I typically use either one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting tube so you don't have to dip the whole thing into the stock solution concentrate.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

If anyone is looking for a foot or two of thin tubing and perhaps something extra flexible, swing by your local hobby shop (model airplanes, cars etc.) and ask for a piece of fuel line. It can be had in various materials including a silicone which remains soft and supple. Most shops have a large roll of the stuff and will cut to your required length.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

The flow of info here is both invaluable and seemingly Never Ending!!!!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I will usually use a cheap amazon battery powered digital scale. Weigh your container first and account for that weight first before actually weighing your liquid.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> I will usually use a cheap amazon battery powered digital scale. Weigh your container first and account for that weight first before actually weighing your liquid.


Note that fluid ounces are volumetric - which is what is used when measuring out liquid products.

Ounces weight (measured on a scale) is what is used when measuring out dry products.

They are not the same.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I use this and it works great. Flexible so you can squeeze to pour if you need, and it has increments in oz, mL, tsp and tbs.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

@Suburban Jungle Life provided this solution  on another thread post.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> @Suburban Jungle Life provided this solution  on another thread post.


 :thumbup: I use this all the time!!! I made a spreadsheet to store all the calculations so I can just look before I pour. The google conversion from oz to ml is also what I use to calculate. Definitely much easier to measure out 1.1ml or about 1ml of tenacity instead of 0.037oz for a 0.2M property.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

g-man said:


> I use a syringe (30mL = 1oz). Less chance for a spill.


Same.


----------

